# Man killed in hunting accident near Lisbon



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

http://www.in-forum.com/articles/index. ... ction=news

LISBON, N.D - Authorities say a man was killed in a hunting accident near Lisbon.

Ransom County Sheriff Jim Klinicke says it happened at about 1:30 p.m. on Friday, just 90 minutes after the deer season opened.

The man's name has not been released.

Klinicke said the man who was shot was from the Lisbon area.

Klinicke says the shooting is under investigation. No other details were released.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

*sigh*

I heard about this approximately 2 hours ago.

I know the man's daughter and son in law, as they both work at Microsoft Fargo. Justin and I were on the same team when I lived in Fargo.

My deepest condolensces to Sarah and Justin and the rest of the family.

Folks this is just another reminder to please stay safe and vigilant during the deer gun season....

Ryan


----------



## MRN (Apr 1, 2002)

WOW! Very sorry to hear this. That's just awful. Condolences to everyone involved.

M.


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

thoughts and prayers to the family and everyone involved. You can never be to careful while out hunting.


----------



## duckjunky (Mar 8, 2007)

Prayers sent. God Bless.
Duckjunky


----------

